# Lost Data Model in Excel 2016



## SOQLee (Jun 4, 2018)

Powerpivot disappeared from the ribbon.  Is there a quick fix or should I abandon my current file and go forward with the backup copy?


----------



## Jerry Sullivan (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi SOQLee,

If Power Pivot is installed, you should be able to restore the PowerPivot tab by

Right-click on the Ribbon > Customize the Ribbon... > on the right side of the window, check the box next to Power Pivot > OK.

If you don't have Power Pivot on this list of available tabs, you will need to reinstall it through the COM Add-Ins dialog.


----------



## SOQLee (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi Jerry,

The first place I checked was Tools -->Options---> Add-ins ---> COM Add-Ins

The Powerpivot box is checked to load on Start up

When I right-click on Customize Ribbon, I don't have a Powerpivot option

Could this have anything to do with Trust/Security settings....I'm working remotely on VPN from my laptop.  First time Powerpivot disappear from the ribbon while updating a model. 

Powerpivot not available for any working files...


----------



## Jerry Sullivan (Jun 4, 2018)

I don't think that working through VPN would cause that. Are you running Excel on your local computer and using VPN to access data, or actually running Excel remotely?

You might try uninstalling and reinstalling the add-in. Uncheck box > close the COM Add-In dialog > Reopen dialog > check box.

Also see what happens when you try to access the Data Model through Ribbon > Data tab > Data Tools group > Manage Data Model.


----------



## SOQLee (Jun 4, 2018)

Ok...so it has to do with multiple Microsoft Mashup Evaluation Container running in Win10; up to 7 instances when I have closed the Excel file(s).  I closed these container files via Task Manager. Then re-open the file, the data model was restored; Powerpivot option was on the ribbon.

However, now I'm getting multiple Microsoft Mashup Evaluation Container files each time I open an Excel file..the container files hog all the RAM and freeze up the file so that I can't save and exit.  I'm running Excel 2016 from a laptop, accessing my files remotely via VPN from a network drive.  

Has this happen to anyone else?


----------

